# Stillborn at full term



## johumble (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey,

My daugther Holly was born sleeping at 38 weeks 15 weeks ago,  she was a healthy 7lb 6oz and I had a easy labour,  they have classed this as a "no known cause", all my bloods were normal aswell.  

My period finally came back yesterday, I want to try again for another baby,  not to replace Holly as she will always be loved and never be forgotton.


How long should I wait to try again?  I am a 25 yr old, healthy, non smoker

Thank you

Jo x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm so sorry for your tragic loss hun 

Physically, there shouldn't be any problems with trying again, just do it when you feel ready. It won't be a replacement for Holly, she will always be with you, and she will never be forgotten, but each day will become easier to cope with as time goes on,

I wish you all the very best,

Thinking of you,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

